# First Bull



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I was finally able to harvest my first bull with a bow, I have taken a few cows over the years but never a bull. The elk really weren't cooperating, not vocal at all so when this bull bugled to our cow calls I got really excited. Within a minute of our first cow call this bull came running in and was standing at 35 yards. I let my arrow loose and it connected a little bit high and back. I didn't have time to get my rangefinder out and I guessed him at 40 yards. He ran off about 30 yards and stood there for a few minutes before walking up the hill out of sight. A few minutes later he came back down the hill and stood 60 yards away, I wanted to put another arrow in him just for insurance but he was standing behind a small group of trees. Turns out a second arrow wasn't necessary he fell less than a minute later.


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Congrats!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Job well done!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2018)

I'll always remember my first bull. Good form


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Got my antlers back thought I would share.


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

Congrats on the bull!


----------



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

Well done, an archery bull on an OTC in Utah is something special and they don't come easy.


----------



## archersisco (Dec 24, 2017)

Really cool congrats on your first archery bull!


----------

